# gluing or taping ears



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to know if you had to what would you do and why I read a lot on different websites that gluing is better and other sites that taping is better let me know what you think.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I glued my dog's ears. They didn't stand until he was 9 months old, even with gluing them.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

When Tony was a puppy I used to take him to dog parks every day. Everyone wanted to pet his ears, knowing that the constance petting would break down the cartage, I curt a foam hair curler down the long way then taped them up before going to the park. Everyone then would just pet the top of his head. Worked great, but you have to use easy tape.


----------



## KRIS82 (Oct 4, 2012)

*None of the Above*

I've never had to do either, but if I did, I'd say go with taping.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

i had to glue one of my pups ears. i used tear mender glue, moleskin, breathright strips. worked great for me.


----------



## KRIS82 (Oct 4, 2012)

koda00 said:


> i had to glue one of my pups ears. QUOTE]
> 
> At what age would it be "time" to tape or glue? By the time they're 8-9 months?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Neither, bubbles ears stay up by themselves. If one flops down I just give her a dairy treat like yogurt and her ears are back up in the morning. Yogurt is yummy and glue/tape rips hair out it's not hard to choose. 

I'd never put glue or tape on my puppy .


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

i never taped or glued, they stood up on their own! those wonderful furry ears!!! loved the crazy ear-dos stages! makes me smile to see those pics!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

KRIS82 said:


> koda00 said:
> 
> 
> > i had to glue one of my pups ears. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Surefire (Oct 4, 2012)

Neither. Let their ears do their own thing in their own time.


----------



## PhatHawk (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always had boxers and if I got another one I would let the ears stay natural, but in the past, I always had great success with mole foam and skin bond surgical glue. No worries of getting tape to tight. I'm curious about how it's done in shepherds?? I use to cut a piece of mole foam to fit the inner ear and use the surgical glue to hold it in place. Lasted about 5 to 7 days. Repeat and needed. That method was much kinder then taping, to the healing stitches and eliminated the problem of possiblly making the tape to tight and interfering with blood flow.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

PhatHawk said:


> I've always had boxers and if I got another one I would let the ears stay natural, but in the past, I always had great success with mole foam and skin bond surgical glue. No worries of getting tape to tight. I'm curious about how it's done in shepherds?? I use to cut a piece of mole foam to fit the inner ear and use the surgical glue to hold it in place. Lasted about 5 to 7 days. Repeat and needed. That method was much kinder then taping, to the healing stitches and eliminated the problem of possiblly making the tape to tight and interfering with blood flow.


Thats how it did it. With a heavy ear i had to use the breathright strips for extra strength to keep it erect. There is no harm done doing it this way.


----------

